# vb6 + xampp



## Norpheus (May 5, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum. Sorry for not introduce myself first. Currently I have a problem with visual basic 6.0. I'm on practical training right now. I was asked to edit a system. That system is for employee's clock-in/clock-out for daily use.

First thing first, my visual basic need to connect to mysql. All is done. Proceed to my first task. I need to insert password into mysql. Insert identity card number that obtain from mysql first, and then enter (or register) password to be insert into mysql.

Second task is for clock-in/clock-out. First, user need to enter his/her identity card in TextBox1. Then user must input his/her password in TextBox2. So this password can be obtain from mysql (that is what first task for). But my problem is, if user input the correct answer, nothing is happen. I can't press submit button. I don't know what is wrong with my coding. 

Sorry for my bad english, I'm not good at it 

Oh, if you want, I can give you my full coding. 

Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're training for a new job involving Visual Basic 6 programming? And you list your experience level as "Computer Illiterate"?

This smells a bit like homework help and less like "practical training".


----------



## Norpheus (May 5, 2011)

Err, sorry about that. Actually, I don't know what is "Experience: Computer Illiterate" for. So I just choose that without knowing what is it for.


----------

